# My ex-wife married a sex offender



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

My ex-wife married a sex offender and plans on having him live with our children once he is released from prison later this year. I'm fighting for custody of my kids, in preparation, but it's been one delay after another in the courts, not to mention costing a fortune. The Tennessee laws regarding sex offenders are ridiculous. I made a video hoping to raise awareness. I'd appreciate advice on anything else I should be doing.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2sPm4eL4afU


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are your children?

What sexual offense was this guy convicted of?

How long has he been in prison?

How old is your wife and this guy?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok I watched the video and go the answers to the above questions except how old all of your children are. Is our daughter who you mention the oldest?

I've read that a child is 40 times more likely to be abused by their mother's boyfriend or new husband than by anyone else.

Men who molest children and teens often look for a divorced mother with children. It makes it easy to target her children.. a great setup for a guy looking for a protected environment to find victims.

For this reason I think it's down right foolish for a woman to introduce her child(ren) to a man she is dating for at least a year or two. 

The best thing you can do is to educate your children and tell them that if anything gets weird you will back them up 100%.

I hope that you can get the laws changed.

I hope your wife wakes up before this creep gets out of prison.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> How old are your children?
> 
> What sexual offense was this guy convicted of?
> 
> ...


We need more info.
Having said that you need a lawyer now.
Give more info and we can guide you better.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ok I watched the video and go the answers to the above questions except how old all of your children are. Is our daughter who you mention the oldest?
> 
> I've read that a child is 40 times more likely to be abused by their mother's boyfriend or new husband than by anyone else.
> 
> ...


Ele is this the bad boy syndrome?
Anyway.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

tom67 said:


> Ele is this the bad boy syndrome?
> Anyway.


I'm not sure that it's the bad boy syndrome.

My guess that it's the "bringing home stray dogs to save" syndrome.

I hope that Dave returns and posts here. I have a not too different story to share with him that might help. But I'm not going to type it out without knowing that he has not posted and run.

And it's my bed time.


----------



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> How old are your children?
> 
> What sexual offense was this guy convicted of?
> 
> ...


My children are 14 (boy), 15 (girl), and 17 (boy). My ex-wife is 42 and her new husband is 47. He was convicted of 2 counts of felony sexual battery against a minor, and he will be a tier III sex offender (the highest level) once he is released from prison later this year. Not mentioned in the video is that the victim was 14-years-old when she joined his soccer team. Her parents had just divorced and she was emotionally vulnerable and had low self esteem. The perfect setup. Also not mentioned in the video is that he took her virginity away from her, wouldn't let her hang out with boys her own age, and alienated her from her own family. His favorite places to take her for their sexual encounters were a local cemetery and a storage unit he had rented. He even bought her an extra cell phone so that she could hide the relationship from her parents. The victim shared all these things with me. The parallels to my own daughter's situation are beyond scary. Just before his arrest, he had even signed up to coach my daughter's 14-15 year old girls soccer team (which is the same way he met his victim).


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

dave32165 said:


> My children are 14 (boy), 15 (girl), and 17 (boy). My ex-wife is 42 and her new husband is 47. He was convicted of 2 counts of felony sexual battery against a minor, and he will be a tier III sex offender (the highest level) once he is released from prison later this year. Not mentioned in the video is that the victim was 14-years-old when she joined his soccer team. Her parents had just divorced and she was emotionally vulnerable and had low self esteem. The perfect setup. Also not mentioned in the video is that he took her virginity away from her, wouldn't let her hang out with boys her own age, and alienated her from her own family. His favorite places to take her for their sexual encounters were a local cemetery and a storage unit he had rented. He even bought her an extra cell phone so that she could hide the relationship from her parents. The victim shared all these things with me. The parallels to my own daughter's situation are beyond scary. Just before his arrest, he had even signed up to coach my daughter's 14-15 year old girls soccer team (which is the same way he met his victim).


Hell no... If this were my kids there would be war. If that guy thought he could live in the same house as my kids i would HUNT him down with extreme prejudice. I would literally hand him a body bag at the prison exit and tell him he is going to need it if he gets a mile near my kids. WTF is your ex-wife thinking? 


And about that thing you refer to as "kid nights" in video? And the text messages? That is creepy as f... Hell no! I'm just steaming in anger and that isn't even my kid. Feel for you man!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Write your Senator and Congressman. Their offices have caseworkers who will look into the matter.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Omg wtf is your ex wife thinking????

I'm gobsmacked!!!

:wtf:


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Dave,
Firstly, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. What on earth is your wife thinking? How did she meet this disgusting human being while he was in prison? You have a few months to protect your children. You need to start a holistic strategy to protect your children. Start with what every legal means you can accomplish. Work on your ex-wife with questions about the safety concerns you have of your children. Enlist your children in martial arts immediately. Make sure they have their own mobile phones and voice recording devices. Give them weekly plans of where they are going to be and try to make them be together as much as possible. Go through some likely senerios with them and pre-organise some solutions. You have time on your side, strike now.

Good luck mate!
Gonecrazy


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Firstly, your x needs tossed in the clink with her bf, secondly, keep exposing. Destroy your x in the court of public opinion.

Be ruthless and shameless for your children. No one else apparently will.

I was a fraction of a second away from becoming a killer at age 14 because my mother was at least as stupid as your x.

I had to save my sister during her assault by my mom's bf.

My sister still has nightmares from that attack 30 years later and I had to give up some of my humanity to be cold and hard enough to take that monster out.

Do anything to keep your children from paying the price we did.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

frusdil said:


> Omg wtf is your ex wife thinking????
> 
> I'm gobsmacked!!!
> 
> :wtf:


She's thinking:

"He's innocent."
"He was framed."
"People just don't understand him."
"He's changed."
"He's really a good guy."
"If people would just get to know him..."


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

How did your ex meet/date/marry this guy??

Aren't there laws against him moving in with children? Apologies if it's in the video will try to watch it later.

"over my dead body" would be my response. Keep your kids safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> How did your ex meet/date/marry this guy??
> 
> Aren't there laws against him moving in with children? Apologies if it's in the video will try to watch it later.
> 
> ...


I watched the video. She met him before his victim came forward and he was prosecuted. They were already in a relationship when it came to light and he was prosecuted. Then she married him in prison so he'd be allowed to live with her upon getting out. 

Dave, I'm so sorry for what you're going through! Your ex-wife ought to be ASHAMED of herself. Does she have parents? Friends?? What are they all saying? Have your kids seen the video?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> How did your ex meet/date/marry this guy??
> 
> Aren't there laws against him moving in with children? Apologies if it's in the video will try to watch it later.
> 
> ...


This. I'd suspect part of his sentence involves not being able to be near minors. That might be enough to get the kids, though at their ages your kids are old enough to have a say. What does your daughter have to say about this?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This convicted sex offender's plan is to move into the Tennessee home of a woman who has teenage girls? Not very smart on his part. Should the children's father have the slightest hint that this guy was sexually interested in his kid and happened to blow the guy off the face of the earth, I don't believe there is a jury in Tennessee that would convict him. I wouldn't recommend that he move to Texas or Georgia, either.


----------



## Sandie (Mar 31, 2015)

dave32165 said:


> Just before his arrest, he had even signed up to coach my daughter's 14-15 year old girls soccer team (which is the same way he met his victim).


Clever!


----------



## daveb3216 (Apr 10, 2015)

F-102 said:


> She's thinking:
> 
> "He's innocent."
> "He was framed."
> ...


These are EXACTLY the things my wife has been saying, and exactly what she has been telling our kids. There is a lot of brainwashing going on.

I've been pursuing things in court, but I've experienced nothing but one delay after another. I had a "hearing" just yesterday, and the judge told me that he didn't have time today for such a complicated case and rescheduled me for the middle of August! This guy could easily be out before then, and once again having "kid nights" with my daughter.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Make it public as possible. Where ever he goes, he will have to register. Let the neighborhood know.

Give your children a secret cell phone for them to keep in cases of emergency. Arm your children with ways to protect themselves. Teach them about using voice recording, phone cameras to their advantage.

I wonder if you can call your local news station with your story? Nothing like a public spotlight to shine a light on a problem.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Make it public as possible. Where ever he goes, he will have to register. Let the neighborhood know.
> 
> Give your children a secret cell phone for them to keep in cases of emergency. Arm your children with ways to protect themselves. Teach them about using voice recording, phone cameras to their advantage.
> 
> I wonder if you can call your local news station with your story? Nothing like a public spotlight to shine a light on a problem.


This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILoveSparkles (Oct 28, 2013)

OT: Why did you change your username? The OP showed you had 8 posts, and now it's a slightly different name with one post?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

How is he supposed to be an Ohio parolee while living in Tennessee? Is the assumption that his continued supervision is going to be transferred to Tennessee?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

This may be a stab in the dark, but have you considered contacting Steve Wilkos?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you have a local station with an investigative arm? You know, where they track down local businesses, people, even lawmakers and embarrass them into getting their jobs done?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure if you have already thougt of this but perhaps you might want to go to you local tv news....and tell them the story and the delay in the courts....this is something that they will eat up and that the state officials will hate to spotlight....also get your wife's neighbors involved as well. Good luck


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Also, get your kids' schools involved. They usually have connections to people (DAs, law enforcement, etc.).


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just watched the video.

Shame on you, Tennessee.

And shame on your ex wife.

What are the kids feeing today? do they believe this was all lies? 

I would get this to every Tennessee TV station, newspaper and politician.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

So he admitted it...

Ex-coach gets prison for sex with teen player | www.whio.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

frusdil said:


> Omg wtf is your ex wife thinking????
> 
> I'm gobsmacked!!!
> 
> :wtf:


She must be fvcking insane

Really hope this works out for you and your kids, OP

EDIT: Signed your petition


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Contact your local parole office and speak to the sex offender officer and apprise them of situation. I know I will not let one of my child sex offenders live with children..not talk to children..nor have a relationship with woman who has minor children. No contact is Verified by polygraph. But I work for Texas. Tenn should be similar...hopefully.


----------



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Just watched the video.
> 
> Shame on you, Tennessee.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my kids are being told that he is a great guy who just made a "mistake," and that I'm the bad guy for my role in his arrest and conviction (I encouraged the victim to testify, and I worked with the Ohio police department to get him arrested while he was visiting from Tennessee). I'm the one to blame for all of their mother's pain. There is a lot of manipulation of my kids right now.

As part of prior legal proceedings in Ohio, my lawyer was able to get recordings of jail phone calls between the offender and my ex-wife, as well as my kids. Here are a couple of quotes:

Ex-wife to offender: "I don't know why we're going through this, and I don't know why an evil man keeps prevailing...Now all he's done is made sure that his kids will never have anything to do with him."

Offender to my son: "So you know, I was moving on with my life, she was moving on with her life. And just because of your dad, as evil as he is, I'm where I'm at."

In the phone calls my ex-wife relentlessly badmouths me (scum, scum-face, scum-of-the-earth, thorn, ass, etc.). She even at one point laughs about a text message to my son saying: "Your sperm donor is an ass."

I'll be presenting all this crap to the judge, if I ever get my day in court. My contempt "hearing" was supposed to be yesterday, but the judge postponed it to the middle of August!!

My kids have been deeply affected by these kinds of alienating tactics. The situation is a complicated mess. Their grades have plummeted. They need to be in counseling (which, of course, my ex-wife refuses to comply with).

So, obviously I'm dealing with a lot more than just the sex offender. I've been dealing with parental alienation issues for years now. It makes protecting them all the more difficult.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I feel for you man. I wish I had some sage advice to offer.

Just keep fighting for your kids and don't apologize for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

> "Your sperm donor is an ass."


If this sentence, somehow, got to me being spoken or written to my kid by ANYONE, that person would pay dearly. I'm a vengeful person. And make no qualms about it. 

I commend your ability to keep your head working cool. I wouldn't. 



> "So you know, I was moving on with my life, she was moving on with her life. And just because of your dad, as evil as he is, I'm where I'm at."


What an utter slimeball. Poor him, he is a victim... 

Maybe you get lucky and someone offs him in jail. Can't say i would personally feel bad about it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dave32165 said:


> My children are 14 (boy), 15 (girl), and 17 (boy). My ex-wife is 42 and her new husband is 47. He was convicted of 2 counts of felony sexual battery against a minor, and he will be a tier III sex offender (the highest level) once he is released from prison later this year. Not mentioned in the video is that the victim was 14-years-old when she joined his soccer team. Her parents had just divorced and she was emotionally vulnerable and had low self esteem. The perfect setup. Also not mentioned in the video is that he took her virginity away from her, wouldn't let her hang out with boys her own age, and alienated her from her own family. His favorite places to take her for their sexual encounters were a local cemetery and a storage unit he had rented. He even bought her an extra cell phone so that she could hide the relationship from her parents. The victim shared all these things with me. The parallels to my own daughter's situation are beyond scary. Just before his arrest, he had even signed up to coach my daughter's 14-15 year old girls soccer team (which is the same way he met his victim).


What detail does your daughter know about the case? I would also be very concerned about the two boys. Sexual predators often will molest any child, regardless of gender... they are about finding someone who they an control for their own sexual use.

Is your 17 year old still living at home? When does he graduate from high school? If there is any way, I would get him into college or the military or anything else that got him out of there and away from the sex offender and his mother as soon as possible.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

daveb3216 said:


> These are EXACTLY the things my wife has been saying, and exactly what she has been telling our kids.  There is a lot of brainwashing going on.
> 
> I've been pursuing things in court, but I've experienced nothing but one delay after another. I had a "hearing" just yesterday, and the judge told me that he didn't have time today for such a complicated case and rescheduled me for the middle of August! This guy could easily be out before then, and once again having "kid nights" with my daughter.


Dave, the case he was convicted for is not his first rodeo. Sex offenders start early.. in their early teens usually. They learn quickly how to manipulate and groom a victim. Have you researched other situations he's put himself into to get access to children? There are more victims out there. I'd be home on this.

Research... this guy. there is more out there.. a lot more. He was probably molested/raped as a child and so he now plays it out as an adult. 

I have some experience with the things you are talking about. Our court system makes a lot of noise about caring about kids but they do not. As you can see it's an up hill battle.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Make it public as possible. Where ever he goes, he will have to register. *Let the neighborhood know.*
> 
> Give your children a secret cell phone for them to keep in cases of emergency. Arm your children with ways to protect themselves. Teach them about using voice recording, phone cameras to their advantage.
> 
> I wonder if you can call your local news station with your story? Nothing like a public spotlight to shine a light on a problem.


Before his release date, start sending mail to the neighbors informing them of this guys conviction and that he will be released on probation to live next to their children. 

I'd send a written summary of he case and maybe copies of some very telling court papers.

Make your ex-wife have to face her neighbors and tell them that it's safe for him to be there. 

I would be ruthless.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Before his release date, start sending mail to the neighbors informing them of this guys conviction and that he will be released on probation to live next to their children.
> 
> I'd send a written summary of he case and maybe copies of some very telling court papers.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
This rapist got away with it for now...\

Teacher posts happy selfie after admitting student sex, FOX 8 reports | NOLA.com


----------



## Colonel Angus (Apr 11, 2015)

Sir you have been given excellent advice from these good folks but please make sure that you first consult with an attorney to avoid any legal pitfalls.


----------



## daveb3216 (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Before his release date, start sending mail to the neighbors informing them of this guys conviction and that he will be released on probation to live next to their children.
> 
> I'd send a written summary of he case and maybe copies of some very telling court papers.
> 
> ...


These are all great ideas. Thanks so much!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

All good suggestions so far. This situation is beyond belief. I would do anything to prevent such a man from being in any contact with my kids. Shame on everyone in the legal and justice system who are turning a blind eye to it.

One thing I would do. Don't you do it. I am not suggesting you do it. But I would tell this guy to his face in a way he would know I was serious, that if he ever touches one of my kids I will kill him. I am married to a child sex abuse survivor. I know how the abuse stole her life from her. It has affected our children, too. It is certain there are many other victims of this abuser though I don't know who they are.

Get local tv involved. Shame your ex-wife in her neighborhood via handing out factual and accurate information about this guy. Shame the politicians, judges, and lazy a$$ desk jockeys who are refusing to intercede in a situation when there is still time to prevent this guy from offending again.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Do whatever you need to do, even up to shaming her on a billboard.

Her as collateral damage is of no consequence compared to the safety of your kids.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I just had an evil idea.

Facebook it as a plea with undeniable facts. And only facts.

Aka Fred smith is a class three sex offender. Link to conviction. Now married to my ex. Link to them together. Who wants to live with my three kids. He gets out on May 17th this year.

Help me!!!!

Maybe you get it to go viral.

Must have undeniable facts.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

lifeistooshort said:


> This. I'd suspect part of his sentence involves not being able to be near minors. That might be enough to get the kids, though at their ages your kids are old enough to have a say. What does your daughter have to say about this?


I too find it hard to believe he would be allowed to live in a home with minors. Have you contacted the legal system to ask about this?

And aren't your kids old enough to say they want to live with you?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

turnera said:


> I too find it hard to believe he would be allowed to live in a home with minors. Have you contacted the legal system to ask about this?
> 
> And aren't your kids old enough to say they want to live with you?


I guess from what I read Tennessee has a loop hole in the law where a convicted sex offender can live with minors if they are his children or stepchildren. And he married mom earlier this year while in prison.

If true, absolutely ridiculous. As was pointed out above, when it comes to abused children, stepfathers are a sizeable percentage of the abusers. And that's not even looking at the fact that this guy is -- hello! -- a convicted pedophile.

This whole situation makes me angry and I don't even know any of the players involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaundryMan (Mar 17, 2015)

Personally, I think much of our society's fear of sex offenders is blown out of all proportion to reality.

In THIS case: what's blown is my mind, that your wife would try to shack up with this guy, that he would be allowed to live with kids in the house, that he would be allowed to go back to the same behaviors that made him offend in the first place, that he would be so totally remorseless and vindictive. This man is clearly dangerous and manipulative.

I don't know what's worse: what this guy did or what your ex is doing to you and your kids right now.

I agree with the others...get your legal affairs in order. Shame your ex-wife shamelessly...she's lost all credibility and respectability. Keep circulating the video. Good luck to you and keep us updated.


----------



## IamSomebody (Nov 21, 2014)

Contact your local TV stations, both network and local, *NOW*. Prepare a factual press release, including links to the information, and distribute it to them.

Provide the schools and PTOs in the town where your ex lives with this same information/press release. Do the same with daycare facilities and even in-home day care.

Inform the local police department of what is planning on moving to their town and give them a copy of the press release.

Attend a town council meeting and inform them of what will be moving to their town (bring plenty of copies of press releases for the council members as well as residents).

By "local" I mean the town where your ex lives.

Deliver a copy of the press release to *EVERY *home within a half mile radius of your ex's home. Just make sure you don't put them in mailboxes as that is a federal offense and could derail your efforts.

Report this to Child Protective Services. Contact the state parole board and speak directly to his parole officer and share the information about where the creep plans to live.

Contact your state legislators about what is happening and let them know about the "loophole" in their law. Demand it be corrected *NOW*. Bring the media with you to these meetings.

Make a facebook page and share every piece of factual information on it. You can *NOT* be found guilty of slander or defamation as *ALL *the information is factual and public record.

If you have joint legal custody (even with shared physical), you can refuse to allow this as you have an equal say about the children.

When you speak with your attorney, insist he bring up the "alienation of affection" your ex is pulling. This, too, is against the law. A guardian ad litem isn't even necessary as this is an obvious threat to your children. Despite the judge stupidly moving the hearing to August, you can get an emergency hearing. Light a fire under your attorney's a$$. Also, since your ex knows of this creeps conviction, if she brings him into the house with one of her children and they are abused, she can, and should, be tried as an accessory to the crime.

There are advocacy and support groups for victims of sexual offenders. Enlist their help.

Stay in constant contact with your kids. Daily, if possible.

Make a lot of noise until someone notices this and helps protect your children.

IamSomebody


----------



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. I and my siblings will be reaching out to the media this week, and I've sent emails to advocacy groups. I'm also going to make some phone calls to the same.

Yes this story is 100% true. I've been very careful to only state things that can be verified, just in case my ex-wife comes across the video, or even my postings, and tries to use them against me somehow.

By the way, here are some other quotes from the jail recordings:

During a visit where my ex-wife had brought the kids up to the jail in Ohio to visit him: Offender: _"How are K-- and E-- going to get to school?"_ Ex-wife: _"They're going to miss school...It's been good for them to be here."_

Offender to ex-wife, shortly after his arrest: _"Well I hope when the kids go with him next, that they make it just a living hell for him, just total, you know-- He needs to get it."_

And then, on the evening after my kids finally refused visitation, my ex-wife and the offender celebrated on the phone. Here are some of the things the offender said: 
_"This is a great day. This has all been played out too, too well."_ _"They've got to step up to the plate. They can't back down."_ And then, referring to my daughter: _"Would you do me a favor and tell her that I'm very, very, very proud of her and I love her very much?"_

In other phone calls my ex-wife talks about how when she goes to church with the kids she leaves an empty seat for him _"between me and [my daughter]_" and that she leaves her _"hand out like you're holding it."_

Even more than the bashing and badmouthing of me in front of the kids, I think it's these kinds of emotional displays that have affected my kids.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

hard to believe any mother would do this ..this guy must be a con man also


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

dave32165 said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I and my siblings will be reaching out to the media this week, and I've sent emails to advocacy groups. I'm also going to make some phone calls to the same.
> 
> Yes this story is 100% true. I've been very careful to only state things that can be verified, just in case my ex-wife comes across the video, or even my postings, and tries to use them against me somehow.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's creepy. 

How involved in your wife in the church? Does she just go to church and nothing else? You might want to send that info packet to as many members of parish as you can.


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

> "Well I hope when the kids go with him next, that they make it just a living hell for him, just total, you know-- He needs to get it."
> 
> And then, on the evening after my kids finally refused visitation, my ex-wife and the offender celebrated on the phone. Here are some of the things the offender said:
> "This is a great day. This has all been played out too, too well." "They've got to step up to the plate. They can't back down." And then, referring to my daughter: "Would you do me a favor and tell her that I'm very, very, very proud of her and I love her very much?"





ROOOOOOAAARR

I may have to stop reading this for a bit. I'm getting homicidal tendencies and it's not even my kids. Holy crap... 

When has society become so screwed up that something like this crap is allowed to happen and a father can't do anything about it? 

This is a total community failure. And what is that about refusing visitation? Can kids do that in the US?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ok, that's creepy.
> 
> How involved in your wife in the church? Does she just go to church and nothing else? You might want to send that info packet to as many members of parish as you can.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

I am so sorry for you and your kids. This is a terrible story. 

Have you considered also putting up a petition on Change.org? It will go out to many, many people. I signed the ipetition one as well. Maybe use Change.org for the Ohio patrol board. I think you will get a LOT of signatures using Change.org. I don't work for them or anything, but I sign a lot of petitions that come through my inbox from them.

(I recommend also finding a way to shorten the video. It is extremely compelling but a bit long.)


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

omg i hope you get custody


----------



## dave32165 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to post the petition and letter campaign on change.org as well.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What 'contempt case'? What were you found in contempt of?

What is the relationship with your kids like? 

I have to presume that your kids aren't choosing to live with you. Why is that?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Dave, your kids are old enough that they can pretty much do what they want as far as who they stay with, etc. If she has them alienated to the point that they see you as the bad guy, then they wont be with you regardless of what is ordered by the court, sad to say. I am desperately hoping for their sakes and for yours that they are not buying into her crap. Hell they could stay with you now, and there really isnt much that she can do about it. I will sign the petition as well.


----------

